# Outsource transfer printing



## WickedDesignz (Dec 1, 2011)

After ISS Long Beach we would like to start with some basic sublimation. Looking to offer iPhone covers, flip flops and mouse mats to start with.
After reading all the "problems" people have with printing the transfer sheets and the low volume we will have I'm not sure that I would like to invest in a new printer or convert one of our WF1100.
Is there any company that offers printing of sublimation transfer sheets like transfer express?


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes there are.


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

mytransfersource.com is one Ive heard of


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WickedDesignz said:


> After ISS Long Beach we would like to start with some basic sublimation. Looking to offer iPhone covers, flip flops and mouse mats to start with.
> After reading all the "problems" people have with printing the transfer sheets and the low volume we will have I'm not sure that I would like to invest in a new printer or convert one of our WF1100.
> Is there any company that offers printing of sublimation transfer sheets like transfer express?


Try Dave at 

Purple Martin Houses, Gourds, Feeders and Printing (Banners, Decals, Stickers, and Apparel) by S&K Manufacturing, Inc.

SKDave is a member here and you can PM him if you see his posts in the dye sub section.


----------



## Foundation (Dec 8, 2009)

Dave at S&K is where I get all my dye sub transfers from.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you for the good words guys.


----------



## EricaScorch (Sep 14, 2011)

My Epson 1400 died and I need to do a wide format job within a few days. I called Dave and he was so great that now I'm leaning toward NOT replacing it and outsourcing instead! But I'm in Nevada - can anyone recommend someone on the west coast for when time is of the essence?

Thanks, Erica


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Contact Marcelo at Junkyard Athletic.

Junkyard Athletic

He is in Orange California and does really great work.

-James


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Contact Marcelo at Junkyard Athletic.
> 
> ...



Second the motion - Marcelo does great work.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation fellas.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

